# A Shaving Horse plan



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Lew just showed us his shaving horse.

This is one plan I've been looking at.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

A whole bunch of them on Google.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

So why haven't you made one Dick?


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Yes Dick, time to get cracking before winter sets in. Days are getting longer down under, we stole the sun back. 34deg C 93F) here yesterday & it's only spring.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Dick,

Here are two web sites that I used to make the shaving horse. I combined some features and dimensions from each.

http://www.bloodandsawdust.com/sca/horses.html

http://www.countryworkshops.org/Shaving%20Horse%20Plans.html

The blood and sawdust site is nice because the horse is designed to be disassembled fro transportation. The other site gives some dimensions for leg angles and other sizes.

Looking forward to seeing your finished horse. If there enough of these made- we could have shaving horse races! No winners but a lot of fun.

Lew


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Dick;

Why would you want to shave a horse?

Lee


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Lee! You got me?
You have to catch the horse first<:O)*


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

Shaving Horse was a Native American barber?

Here's a set of plans that I have used.

Lee Valley


----------



## Gofor (Jan 12, 2008)

American Woodworker, Issue #135 May 2008, has plans for a shaving horse that is inexpensive to make, and can be dismantled for moving, etc if needed, I built one loosely based on the plans (Just a couple of modifications), and am very pleased with it. It is quite versatile as for adjusting to thickness of wood, seat placement, etc.

Go


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks Gofor,
You should post your shaving horse in your projects, We'd like to see it.


----------

